# egg share and cleft palate



## missmoonlight (Oct 20, 2005)

hi ..i want too egg share.but my daughter was born with a small hole at the back of her mouth..the dangly bit was spilt into..even though the doc says its the smallest he ever seen its still classed as a cleft palate...does this mean i wont be accept for egg share


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I'm not sure, but I know I have been told that we are not suitable for egg share because of our Holoprosencephaly history (brain development defect- sometimes characterised by cleft palate). I think you probably need to speak to the individual clinic (or HFEA) regarding the rules on this.

Good luck
Debs


----------

